# chondrodysplasia



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

Is there a lab that does DNA testing for Chondrodysplasia? I have checked vetgen and optigen.............. unless it's the factor eight that vet gen mentions - I have emailed them asking but haven't heard back yet. I have a pet havanese that is presenting with bowed front legs - he is 16 months old. I am wondering if it's nutritional or genetic......... or what.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Chondrodysplasia isn't really a disease. Its more of a genetic health condition with a predictable group of symptoms. Due to their long bodies and short legs Havanese can become dwarfs with careless breeding. Some of the tell tale signs are early cataracts, heart defects, joint deformation. Just because your Hav has bowed front legs doesn't mean he will be sick or deformed. It may never go beyond that. Just watch for joint pain and stiffness, and have his heart listened to during well check-ups at your vet. It only really matters if you were breeding or if it were very severe and your very young dog started having multiple health issues. I'm sure your little pup is just fine.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Karen's explanation is right on! Tyler has bowed front legs and at 16 1/2 years old, he's never had any health issues attributed to the defect. He's been a very, very healthy dog. In fact, when he tore his ACL in August, I was told that he would develop arthritis in that joint and would probably have to take Rimadyl for the rest of his life. Well, so far that hasn't happened. He shows no stiffness or lameness in that or any other joint. I have had him on Cosequin DS for about 4-5 years now and perhaps that's what has helped him not develop any stiffness. The vet was happy and amazed. He does have compromised vision now, but that is age related and he does have a slight heart murmur which was first noticed about 3 years ago or so just before having his teeth cleaned. It has not impaired him in any way. He can still RLH and never has any symptoms. Hope my experience helps relieve you a bit.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There is no DNA test for it yet, but they do know what genes cause it. No one has come up with the funding to develop the test for it. Do a Google search for "canine FGF4 retrogene" and you should find information on it. It's caused by a doubling up of that gene.

Havanese with larger bones will have some curvature to the front legs just because they need it for the legs to be able to twist. That's different than dwarfism (really the same thing as CD), and shouldn't cause any problems. CD is pretty severe, and not the same thing as the normal curvature in the heavier bones.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A DNA test may not beTOO far off, though&#8230; They have identified the gene in two dog breeds:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/09/130926102429.htm

It is also not something that is specific to long backed/short legged dog breeds. It is seen in both Malamutes and GSD's for sure&#8230; I am sure there are other breeds too.

Then there are the breeds where it is part of the breed standard, like Dachshunds and Bassett Hounds. Although, I believe that in these breeds, it is not normally found with the "constellation" of problems (heart, eyes, liver) that can be seen in the severe cases of CD in breeds that SHOULDN'T be built like that.

Here are a couple of photos off Google of dogs with CD from other breeds. I think these dogs get IMMEDIATELY culled from any breeding program (probably even puppy mills) because it is SO obvious without all that fluffy hair to hide it!


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you for all the in-put  my little man is neutered so no risk of passing this on regardless the exact nature of it. It's funny, his sister is GR CH so I know her legs have to be straight - just says each pup is an individual in it's own right. I have got to say his front end does look a lot like those pictured, maybe not quite as pronounced as some - but in that range for sure. It doesn't seem to effect his ability to be a true happy havanese  he romps and plays as hard and as long as any. I was curious for future preparedness - he will always be with us and cared for like the fur baby he is. Thanks again


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Pamela Rolla said:


> It's funny, his sister is GR CH so I know her legs have to be straight -


Not so&#8230;judges put up Havs everyday with bowed legs. Hence, the split in Havana Silk Dogs and Havanese.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually, there are many Champions with bowed legs. The Toy ring is a lot different than some of the other groups. 

Even once genes are identified, it still costs a LOT of money to develop a commercial test to find them, so unless some group wants to take responsibility for raising the funding, it won't happen. 

CD was first discovered in Malamutes in the 1970s. I thought they had eliminated it from the breed by now. They had a "test" that was solely based on reading pedigrees, and not breeding dogs that had certain lines.


----------

